# Ordered DAC



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Based on everyone's recommendation, I've decided to go ahead and get a DAC. 

I wanted something that I could use the optical out from my Macbook Pro and receive digital coax from my DVR. I also wanted to keep it inexpensive. I looked at a bunch of reviews and tried to match my price, connection requirements, and overall review quality. 

What seems to be a very good match for all three is the Beresford TC7520 (I was hoping for under $150 but went for this unit at $279 price instead). http://beresford-dac.com/beresford-tc-7520

Reviewed here (page 14): http://www.affordableaudio.org/aa2009-06.pdf

I sure hope this is the cat's meow!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

InfernoSTi said:


> Based on everyone's recommendation, I've decided to go ahead and get a DAC.
> 
> I wanted something that I could use the optical out from my Macbook Pro and receive digital coax from my DVR. I also wanted to keep it inexpensive. I looked at a bunch of reviews and tried to match my price, connection requirements, and overall review quality.
> 
> ...


Has anyone had the occasion to compare this DAC to the Maverick Audio Tube Magic D1? 

Thanks!
Randy


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't comment on the Maverick Audio Tube Magic D1 as this is my first DAC, but it is a highly noticeable difference than using the headphone out connection. 

The sound stage is much wider and there is a bit of depth that never existed previously. The sound is much clearer (almost light as in not muddy but detailed). The sound is more musical. Again, temper my comments as going from "never had one" to "oh wow, this sounds great!" I have nothing to compare to, so I will love anything that is better.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I haven't had an external DAC yet, so I bet my experience would be similar...

Randy


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

I see you are in Frisco...I'm your neighbor in McKinney!


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

InfernoSTi said:


> I see you are in Frisco...I'm your neighbor in McKinney!


Hola! It is always great to meet more local peoples on the board!!!

Randy


----------

